# em Bildlücke?



## 2Pac (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Habe ne neue Page gebastelt ist aber noch nicht gecodet. So nun hab ich mir gedacht machst einfach im body style="Hight: 100%" weil soll durchgehend bis unten sein... Aber hmmm nunja irgendwas hab ich wohl falsch gemacht. 

http://www.akcwelt.de da is unten ne zeilenlücke aber warum? Und vor allem warum geht sie weg wenn ich nen refresh mache ? *ggg*

Thx im Voraus 

*Update* bitte gebt die url selbst ein wenn man dem link folgt ist die Lücke nicht da...


----------



## Budda (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo ...



> ...</table>
> </td>
> </tr>
> </table>          *</td>*...



diese Stelle steht ganz unten und das </td> steht da ein bisschen einsam rum! Ich weiß nicht wozu das gehören soll ... Könnte vielleicht was zur Sache tun!

cu der Budda


----------



## 2Pac (5. Juni 2003)

em nich wirklich oder?


----------



## Budda (5. Juni 2003)

also ich kann es nirgendwo zuordnen und wenn es wirklich überflüssig ist, kann man nie wissen!

ciao


----------



## 2Pac (5. Juni 2003)

hmmm naja der quelltext is nicht also kurz und ich hab viele tds kannst vielleicht mal bissel genauer posten welches du meinst?


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juni 2003)

Mal probiert den Zeilenumbruch zwischen dem letzten </table> und dem </body> wegzumachen ? Bzw die Leerzeile zu löschen ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Juni 2003)

Und denk dir das nächste mal einen Vernünftige Betreff aus... Hab jetzt fast 5 Minuten überlegt was es mit "em" zu tun hat - "em" ist nämlich in CSS eine Maßeinheit!

ciao


----------



## 2Pac (6. Juni 2003)

oh sorry wusste ich net crono
@ leuchte na hab ja noch ne andere page genauso gemacht da klappt es und es ist wirklich haargenau der selbe code


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

du schreibst "style="Hight: 100%"" - das is einfach falsch  *style="Height: 100%;"* wäre richtig... vielleicht liegts daran...


----------



## Tim C. (6. Juni 2003)

Und wenn wir dann ganz konform sein wollen dann das height, bitte noch kleinschreiben *pingel* *nörgel*


----------



## 2Pac (14. Juni 2003)

na geht ja auf ner anderen seite auch mit "Hight:100%"


----------



## sam (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 2Pac _
> *na geht ja auf ner anderen seite auch mit "Hight:100%" *


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln...
Schreib mal _wurstsalat:100%_ 
und es wird sich nichts ändern


----------

